
Ask HN: How would a startup protect itself against IP theft? - atarian
Let&#x27;s suppose you&#x27;ve founded a startup that has developed really great LiDAR tech. How would you prepare or react to one of your employees taking your tech to a bigger company with access to better legal resources?
======
techjuice
The only thing you have available is having a good legal team, documentation
and hope you have trustworthy employees. If an employee does do that, then it
would be a criminal act, and any company that uses the illegally obtained
information could also be legally prosecuted.

Many companies that have had an employee come to them with information
obtained from another company report them due to liability reasons and have
the FBI start an investigation. It is vary rare that a company would allow
industrial espionage due to it being a felony.

